

66% of phone, tablet owners don’t care if they run iOS, Android, or Windows - drucken
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/07/66-of-phone-tablet-owners-dont-really-care-if-they-run-ios-android-or-windows/

======
ghshephard
For what it's worth - this seems to conflict with this report:
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/01/07/apple-not-a-
premium-c...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/01/07/apple-not-a-premium-
consumer-brand/)

 _A consumer survey also conducted by Bernstein Research seems to back that
up: 95% of current iPhone users in Europe and North America plan on
repurchasing an iPhone now, and 85% of iPad customers plan on repurchasing
another iPad some time down the line as well._

